# 13 year old dad



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 13, 2009)

i must say when i heard about this i was shocked,, lol god when i was 13 i played playstation, :lol:http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece

anyways good luck stupid kid,


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 13, 2009)

AHAHAH I totally agree Im 15. and i wouldnt be thinking of becoming a dad now let alone at 13. Then to hear the parents totally support it? common dont people have any morals about them anymore?


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 13, 2009)

thats crazy & he looks about 8 yrs old! Theres gotta be something else to it.. Its probably his dads & the sons taking the fall for it! hahahaa..


----------



## Jewly (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG...he looks so young, much younger than 13. Those poor kids don't have a clue about how hard it's going to be but at least they seem to have supportive families so hopefully things will work out ok for them.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> thats crazy & he looks about 8 yrs old! H#rny bugger! Theres gotta be something else to it.. Its probably his dads & the sons taking the fall for it! hahahaa..


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:good point


----------



## Hoon84 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a little STUD...good on him,,lol but seriously....waaay too young


----------



## Sel (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy Hell!!!

What was the 15 yr old girl thinking having sex with him when he was 12? Im so shocked!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 13, 2009)

he should have used condoms, though you wouldnt think he would need them


----------



## funcouple (Feb 13, 2009)

poor baby if you ask me. the baby is living with the 15y/o mother who lives with her unemployed parents and 5 brothers. like i said poor baby


----------



## palmej (Feb 13, 2009)

lol how would he even be capable of making a girl pregnant at 13


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 13, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Those poor kids don't have a clue about how hard it's going to be



Err, I think they have a fair idea - that's what got them into trouble in the first place.


Stewart


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 13, 2009)

Trust the Sun to cover it too... being a quality rag and all :lol:


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 13, 2009)

unspeakable.

wish i lost my virginity when i was 12... he's so lucky !


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 13, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Khagan (Feb 13, 2009)

Those pictures are disturbing... They look like siblings rather than mother, father and daughter..


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 13, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 13, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't imagine having a baby now at 23. ZOMG that scares the willys out of me. 

Man Frangers all the way!


----------



## melgalea (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL i had my girl at 18, and i managed, BUT 13 HOLLLLY SNAPPPPERS.........


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 13, 2009)

i am speechless. i am without speech


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 13, 2009)

This, to me, screams some sort of psychological issue- by the fact that this kid is showing the maturity not typically displayed in thirteen year olds, and the fact that he desperately wanted to be a father. However, I don't know the full story. I could be wrong 

*Edit*: You'll also notice that he doesn't live with this dad. Maybe he feels that he needs to fill that void in his household, and he might need to prove to himself and/or his mum that he's not like his dad, etc., etc.



> Alfie, who lives on an estate across town with mum Nicola, 43,





> _Alfie’s dad, who is separated from Nicola, believes the lad is scared deep down._


----------



## megrim (Feb 13, 2009)

Le wow.


----------



## channi (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel for all of them, at 15 and 13 these kids are still thinking how much fun it is to play families. But when reality hits it will hurt and I just hope they all survive and considering the baby is here I think the families have done the right thing by offering their support as these kids (all three of them) will need help.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

If she was my kid, would have been dragged straight to an abortion clinic.
and as for him, well i think i'd have to cut it off.


----------



## Noongato (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Gravitation


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 13, 2009)

Too young for a celebratory drink and cigar by a mere 5 years....


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn...that'd be like me already having a 1yr old!!!! i cant even see kids in my future let alone having them already!! as stupid as he was (and the girl)...i feel sorry for them...they are gonna be getting so much BS from random people and the media...
come to think of it...i dont think i even learnt about sex in health class til i was 14!


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> *Edit*: You'll also notice that he doesn't live with this dad. Maybe he feels that he needs to fill that void in his household, and he might need to prove to himself and/or his mum that he's not like his dad, etc., etc.



Dont over complicate it with psycho-babble.. :lol:!!! The kid allegedly had sex the one time which resulted
in the girl getting up the duff... he didn't according to the story appear to comprehend pregnancy as a 
consequence of sex.. let alone strive for that result.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 13, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> This, to me, screams some sort of psychological issue- by the fact that this kid is showing the maturity not typically displayed in thirteen year olds, and the fact that he desperately wanted to be a father. However, I don't know the full story. I could be wrong
> 
> *Edit*: You'll also notice that he doesn't live with this dad. Maybe he feels that he needs to fill that void in his household, and he might need to prove to himself and/or his mum that he's not like his dad, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Or maybe....just maybe he was a 12 year old who was so completely clueless about not only sex but the consequences of his actions and still now has no idea what he's done and how permanent and life altering this is.

Talk about your shockers, the kid looks much like a little boy in my son's grade 1 class :shock: Their parents really need to wake up to themselves, they've raised two clueless kids and now they're perpetuating the cycle. Even if things work out great for the young couple, all you end up with is other kids thinking that sex at that age is acceptable and everything will be rosy no matter what. Is a positive message about child parents REALLY a positive message?


----------



## Danni (Feb 13, 2009)

Australis said:


> Dont over complicate it with psycho-babble.. :lol:!!! The kid allegedly had sex the one time which resulted
> in the girl getting up the duff... he didn't according to the story appear to comprehend pregnancy as a
> consequence of sex.. let alone strive for that result.


 

I could be wrong but i took it as the boy and girl had unprotected sex once.. meaning they were having sex using protection and the one time they didnt she falls pregnant.

Its proably more common than what were are lead to believe. I work in a child care centre and this one child that use to attend the centre has a mum who is 15 the child is 2.
The mother had the child when she was 13, the father 15.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 13, 2009)

And I wonder why society is going down hill. Babies having babies. The "parents" of this baby can't support themselves let alone the child. The whole situation is ridiculous. The baby should be adopted out and given to a responsible, adult couple who want children but can't conceive.

Seriously - we have to stop pandering to the idiot masses and start thinking of the babies/children they are breeding. If that was in Australia - think of all the lovely welfare payments they'd be getting to "drag" the kid up by themselves!


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it will come out as an internet hoax. 
I don't believe it for a second.


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2009)

Danni said:


> I could be wrong but i took it as the boy and girl had unprotected sex once.. meaning they were having sex using protection and the one time they didnt she falls pregnant.



I stand corrected on the frequency :lol:.. still think its just a case of a dumb kid/s... not some
some attempt to prove his manliness to his mother! :shock:


----------



## lemonz (Feb 14, 2009)

i thought he was like, a little brother or something. he looks like he just got into year 1. someone is an early boomer.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 14, 2009)

There's no way that kid is 13
He looks like he'd still be at primary school! Wouldn't be surprised if its a load of crap!


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 14, 2009)

I meant after wards, of course, Australis. There might not have been any sort of motivation other than stupidity, as you say  However, who's to say that he wasn't educated? Who's to say that he didn't know exactly what was going to happen.

But again, I could be very wrong. And indeed, I don't have all the facts


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 14, 2009)

I would love to see the results of a paternity test!!! Although that might have a severe impact on the kids earning potential.

Would this be the first hoax on the internet???


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> There's no way that kid is 13
> He looks like he'd still be at primary school! Wouldn't be surprised if its a load of crap!


 then we get the other end of the spectrum when a 12 year old girl gets done up and looks like she is of legal age ....just cause he dont look it doesnt mean he isnt ...i think the whole situation isnt as uncommon as what we like to believe ,hope all works out for them,very sad situation but could be worse that little" Masie" couldve been born from two 25 year old herion addicts ...


----------



## bulionz (Feb 14, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> thats crazy & he looks about 8 yrs old! Theres gotta be something else to it.. Its probably his dads & the sons taking the fall for it! hahahaa..


 bloody hell your right he does look about 8


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 14, 2009)

this topic was on the news last night, i thought it was a joke too at first but i think its real. 


imagine if the kid said financially i get pocket money, and ill start delivering news papers,


i got a job for him, a spokes person for lifestyle condoms, hell id even give him a packet a week as part of his pay, just hope they dont fall off him. :lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Feb 14, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I meant after wards, of course, Australis. There might not have been any sort of motivation other than stupidity, as you say  However, who's to say that he wasn't educated? Who's to say that he didn't know exactly what was going to happen.



Errrm.... you can only be so educated at 12..


----------



## licky (Feb 14, 2009)

i think the girl played a bigger part then the boy did.. like honestly wats a 15 yr old girl doin wif a 13 yr old boy.
she wanted it more then him surely


----------



## Kersten (Feb 14, 2009)

The part where his father said he sat him down after the pregnancy was revealed and gave him the birds and bees talk so it didn't happen again was a bit of a clue.


----------



## chiko48 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sad


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 14, 2009)

That is just....:? ugh, there isn't even enough words to describe how gross that is..I agree with funcouple, poor baby.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 14, 2009)

Having kids in the UK can be a career choice. With government handouts and cheap housing they baby wont necessarily have a hard life.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

Australis said:


> Errrm.... you can only be so educated at 12..


 got to give this kid some credit even if its fantasy..there are grown adult men that run a mile from their own offspring responsibilities....whats an excuse for those drop kicks?cant use age or education ...


----------



## Australis (Feb 14, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> got to give this kid some credit even if its fantasy..there are grown adult men that run a mile from their own offspring responsibilities....whats an excuse for those drop kicks?cant use age or education ...



The kid isnt even old enough to think of running! :lol:


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 14, 2009)

licky said:


> she wanted it more then him surely



Sounds like you've forgotten what it's like to be a 13-year-old boy!!


Stewart


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

The broke parents of the girl probly tried to get her pregnant because of handouts the goverment gives out.. personally i dont believe in giving out free money etc to those who have babies... i say only have them if you can afford them...


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 14, 2009)

Story comes out today that his sister who is now 19 also had a baby at the age of 13 !!

Must be great parents they had raising them.

Yes accidents happen but cmon at 13 i would take my own children through court to make them have it aborted or given up for adoption !


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

these kids are only repeating the life style that has been learnt from thier own homes,or lack of ...they are not the first young teens to have sex and end up with the circumstances and sadly they wont be the last either,% of kids from broken homes have broken lives and history repeats itself..so its a good lesson to all out there if having a child or planning a family think about the future not just the present ...


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting!


----------



## MasterZ (Feb 15, 2009)

I am 14 cant wait to have kids of my own but I wouldnt be a bloody idiot and become a dad any time soon :evil: My mum made me promise not to have kids until I am in my 20's and I agreed :lol: I would rather have agood job and be able to support my family then live on the street! 


P.S: Im studying to become a Pediactric Surgon ( Child Surgon ).


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 15, 2009)

funcouple said:


> poor baby if you ask me. the baby is living with the 15y/o mother who lives with her unemployed parents and 5 brothers. like i said poor baby


How can you say the child will have a poor life ?? Agreed whats happened is wrong but i dont see how you can say that....how do you not know the young parents might bring up the child better than their parents have raised them!



Lesa said:


> The "parents" of this baby can't support themselves let alone the child. The whole situation is ridiculous. The baby should be adopted out and given to a responsible, adult couple who want children but can't conceive.


The parents can support them from the free handouts they'll get from the government & im sure this young mother or the parents that help care for it will get hand outs for this child too.
How can you say the child should be given up for adoption! Im sure you wouldnt be saying this if it was your child & you were in this situation! Im not agreeing with whats gone on here, but i cant see why the child should be removed from its mother if theres a good chance its going to be cared for properly.



peterjohnson64 said:


> Would this be the first hoax on the internet???


Sorry peter, but unfortunatly its very true, apparently theres been reports before of fathers as young as 11 & in africa a mother as young as 9 !.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just seens this on sunrise and when they asked the kids what will he do financially he said whats that :shock:. Good luck is all I can say.


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 15, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> The parents can support them from the free handouts they'll get from the government & im sure this young mother or the parents that help care for it will get hand outs for this child too.
> How can you say the child should be given up for adoption! Im sure you wouldnt be saying this if it was your child & you were in this situation! Im not agreeing with whats gone on here, but i cant see why the child should be removed from its mother if theres a good chance its going to be cared for properly.!.


 
Yeah perfect example of the bull****** that goes on in society. Taxpayers will be forking out for the handouts they receive for the illegal act they committed. I hope they're charged... 
Plus who would be stupid enough to even get into this position in the first place?


----------



## falconboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Trash breeding trash. Just another potential welfare payment. No wonder the world economical situation is how it is. The baby should be removed straight away and be adopted to a couple who can't have kids.


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jewly said:


> OMG...he looks so young, much younger than 13. Those poor kids don't have a clue about how hard it's going to be but at least they seem to have supportive families so hopefully things will work out ok for them.


 
Yep, he doesn't seem to act like a 13yo, more like the 8yo he looks like.
Supportive families will be important here so that some one will be there to look after the kid when it isn't any fun anymore

Mind you maybe I should be more supportive. In seven or so years my daughter can help pay off the house when the baby bonus reaches 50 grand or so:?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes he may not look 13, but take myself for example. I am 16 at the moment, and am constantly being mistaken for 13. It's not the way I act or carry myself, it's just the fact I have a round face


----------



## Snakebuster (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that is weird!!:shock::shock::shock::shock: Very cute though. Alfie doesn't look any older than my brother!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 15, 2009)

Mouthbreeders in action . lt has been suggested that a DNA test might change the story as she is well known in the area .


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can he have kids when his voice hasn'teven broken yet?Dosen'tlook like he would even have pubes yet.I thinks its a fake,or scam so they can both get welfare for their families.


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> thats crazy & he looks about 8 yrs old! Theres gotta be something else to it.. Its probably his dads & the sons taking the fall for it! hahahaa..


 lmao I agree, he looks the same age as my step son 8 it is ridiculous. I am not surprised though, i needed help with housing not long ago and because I was not a 12 yr old mum i was told they couldn't help me. What is this world coming to when babies start having babies.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a strange world...where anything and everything does happen! Nothing really shocks me anymore, because its all been done before, & it'll happen again!


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> its all been done before, & it'll happen again!



It's all just a little bit of history repeating.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 15, 2009)

very umm WEIRD


----------



## palmej (Feb 15, 2009)

do you really think that that boy will even want to stay with the girl after a few years?


----------



## Vixen (Feb 15, 2009)

That is so disturbing. :shock::lol:


----------



## itbites (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow it's disturbing how young some people are having sex these days! 

I can't believe that they could actually want a child at that age...it's unfeasible

Poor children these days being made to grow up faster than they should!

Society is to blame imo...


----------



## Duke (Feb 15, 2009)

This just in:

*THREE teenagers now claim that they - and not 13-year-old Alfie - fathered Chantelle Steadman's baby girl - amid reports she was sleeping with eight boys.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,25057389-5001021,00.html
*


----------



## Australis (Feb 15, 2009)

Geeez, what a hussy! :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Feb 15, 2009)

Duke said:


> This just in:
> 
> *THREE teenagers now claim that they - and not 13-year-old Alfie - fathered Chantelle Steadman's baby girl - amid reports she was sleeping with eight boys.
> 
> ...



My head hurts.

Either she wasn't sleeping with 8 boys, and they're making a bad situation even worse....or she was, and oh dear god.


----------



## method (Feb 15, 2009)

lmao what a failure..


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

i just watch the news and there could be 2 other kids that r the fathers thats 3 kids sleepong with her


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 15, 2009)

Duke said:


> This just in:
> 
> *THREE teenagers now claim that they - and not 13-year-old Alfie - fathered Chantelle Steadman's baby girl - amid reports she was sleeping with eight boys.
> 
> ...



Not at the same time I hope :shock:


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL i wouldnt put it past her... Just look at the mundy b****


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

she sounds like a bit of a ****


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> she sounds like a bit of a ****


 no she dont sound like 1 she is a ******* even u can tell by her age


----------



## itbites (Feb 15, 2009)

Now now it takes two to...erm tango! 

A lot of boys are out there whoring themselves just as much if not more

Just that because they don't get pregga's, they aren't know about..

or called *****s


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

yer fair enough but i think theres a post that she was sleeping with 8 or something thats abit *******y dont u think


----------



## itbites (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes it is I'm not disputing that but...

There are males out there doing the exact same thing

Yet they don't get crucified for it because it doesn't make the papers


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

yes yes u made your point


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw that kid on TV tonight and his voice hasn't even broken yet. There is no way on earth that he is a father of any kid. There are absolutley no signs of puberty about him at all. But hey, he is now famous and I bet a hell of a lot richer.


----------



## missllama (Feb 15, 2009)

has the kid had a test to see if he is actually the father? i showed someone this yesturday and they said that they highly doubted he could even u no... yet lol 

and if his voice hasnt broken... he didnt seem to have any facial hair growing yet lol! maby he isnt able to make babies yet either... wouldnt surprise me

poor kid either way he is probably so confused right now the


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

....


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not often you say aww look at the cute little bloke, and you are talking about the father!:shock: But yeah pending a paternity test and maybe an appearance on a springer type show, I will remain dubious


----------



## missllama (Feb 15, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> It's not often you say aww look at the cute little bloke, and you are talking about the father! But yeah pending a paternity test and maybe an appearance on a springer type show, I will be dubious



lol maurie povich show would be better...
if anyone knows the show im talking about lol
its a paternity test show lol its like jerry springer but different lol and real...


----------



## Australis (Feb 15, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol maurie povich show would be better...
> if anyone knows the show im talking about lol
> its a paternity test show lol its like jerry springer but different lol and real...



My favorite show


----------



## itbites (Feb 15, 2009)

Too much time on your hands perhaps?


----------



## missllama (Feb 15, 2009)

Australis said:


> My favorite show




how funny is it?


----------



## bulionz (Feb 15, 2009)

and yes they r doing a test 2 of the kids she was sleeping with think they r the fathers and wanted 1 (i think its all about money as well)but only time well tell


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well gee that's just gona mess with the kid's head even more if it turns out he's not the father!


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

yer i feel sorry she took advantage of him i guess (but hey im only a kid myself and i no it goes both ways)
but she was the oldest so doesnt it mean she took advantage


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 16, 2009)

If i remember rightly the UK has the highest rate of teenage pregnancies in western europe.....on your side of the world....i think new zelands rate is slightly higher than here, & australia isnt that far behind us, 



falconboy said:


> The baby should be removed straight away and be adopted to a couple who can't have kids.


Whats the point in that ? Its an easy way out for them & gives them no reason just to go out and get stuffed up with a kid again......With the thought process being....Yeah...as soon as its born they take it away, isnt my problem anymore!



seumas12345 said:


> Yeah perfect example of the bull****** that goes on in society. Taxpayers will be forking out for the handouts they receive for the illegal act they committed


I hear & agree with you mate, but its no worse than the people who sit on their butts drinking cider all day, smoking weed & the govenment pay them too because the doctor signed them off as suffering from depression!

Personaly i dont think anyone should get free handouts, they should be made to work for it, even if its just picking up litter in the street, we're creating a society of scroungers & layabouts & the people that can be bothered to go out and get a job are paying for it !!

Someone mentioned they were surprised at how young kids were starting sexual acts , i remember a report in the papers here not long ago about kids as young as 5 being excluded from classes for touching other children & making sexual comments :shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 16, 2009)

MM is it true that some other boys are laying claim to being the possible daddy of this baby girl and Alfie may not be the daddy after all?...........as far as sexual activity in younger teens ,its been happening since adam ,why are you lot so shocked for ? does anyone remember the book/movie "puberty blues" based on two 13/14 year old girls losing their virginity and being accepted into the crowd...this girl was sexually active for a while before she was pregnant and gave birth ,to bad she wasnt as educated in contraception,as she was in "pleasing the boys".


----------



## pythoness (Feb 16, 2009)

there are 8 other potential dads out there. Jee she was a very busy little 14 year old. :O whatever happened to the age of consent, babies having babies, i think it's disgusting.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Apparently so RBB, not following the story much but theres plenty of accusations going round with counter claims being passed back, just the norm with anything like this really.
Heres a link to the comic (the sun) that first printed the story with a bit more info saying a neighbour knew of 3 other boys that stayed round the girls house, but the girls mother denies it....oh well eh, i cant believe the police arent taking any further action because apparently its not within the public interest !! (typical british police really, waste of tax payers money).... The Sun


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG Alfies mother looks scary as ....she looks older then 43:shock:


----------



## shane14 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a friend that got his GF preg at 13 she was 17. The child died 2 weeks before birth


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 16, 2009)

disgusting. i dont know how parents could support such an act they are waaaaaaay too young and wont be able to care for the child.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 16, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I saw that kid on TV tonight and his voice hasn't even broken yet. There is no way on earth that he is a father of any kid. There are absolutley no signs of puberty about him at all. But hey, he is now famous and I bet a hell of a lot richer.



Maybe the father is quite a bit older??? and it's a cover up to stop someone going to the pen?? Oh it's a weird old world we live in!


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL this is just wrong....... looks like she was easy with her favours.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:hey , cant say i was an angle at his age. even worse my little brother was just as bad as me. he pulled all the chicks little devil:evil:


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

From the amount of Potential fathers coming out of the woodwork, he might be a 13 year old boy with a half a dozen std's..... Quality journalism though, I am sure that if it ends up that he isn't the father the Sun will be there to get his reaction for the front page.....


----------



## falconboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Ha Ha. Did you see the neighbours name in one of the news storys:

"Neighbour John Holmes, 90"

With a name like that I'd be surprised if the chick hadn't been tempted to sleep over at Johnny Holmes house as well.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 16, 2009)

*A mate forwrded me this joke and i think it mat be appropriate for this situation???*

*An 86-year-old man went to his doctor for his quarterly check-up.*
*The doctor asked him how he was feeling, and the 
86-year-old said ,'Things are great and I've never felt better.' ​ 
I now have a 20 year-old bride who is pregnant with my child. ​ 
"So what do you think about that Doc ?"​​*​
*The doctor considered his question for a minute and 
then began to tell a story. ​ 
"I have an older friend , much like you, who is an avid hunter 
and never misses a season."​​*​
​*

**One day he was setting off to go hunting.  
In a bit of a hurry , he accidentally picked up his walking cane instead of his gun." ​ 
"As he neared a lake , he came across a very large male beaver sitting at the water's edge.​​*​
​*

**He realized he'd left his gun at home and so he couldn't shoot the magnificent creature.  
Out of habit he raised his cane , aimed it at the animal as if​​*​


*it were his favourite hunting rifle and went 'bang, bang'." *

*

"Miraculously , two shots rang out and the beaver fell over dead. *
​*

**Now, what do you think of that ?" asked the doctor. *

*

The 86-year-old said , 
"Logic would strongly suggest that somebody else ​​​*​


*pumped a couple of rounds into that beaver." *

*

The doctor replied , "My point exactly." *​


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 16, 2009)

very funny
that made my day


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 16, 2009)

i know what was i was thinking about at 12...vid games, fishing, and girls... then now it's fishing and herping, girls and maybe vid games. wasn't dumb enough to do it till 15... and wasn't dumb enough to not use protection either till after my 20's.
don't plan on having kids, rather my reptiles be the only kids i have but i am prepared for and unexpectancy 1 day as it can happen....

the kid coulda used protection but cos he is so young it probably slipped straight off....
i think you will find that males are fertile around 12 for some.... and there is also too many kids these days having sex cos they think it's cool... what we were like at 15, many are like now at 12 and 13.... sometimes it's a peer thing, othertimes it's the environment they were raised in. and then there's everything else that works on their minds... all i have to say is silly kids... what were they both thinking with keeping the child... shoulda been adopted, (no i dont support abortion except in certain cercumstances)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 16, 2009)

he looks 8 and she looks 20. lol


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> The parents can support them from the free handouts they'll get from the government & im sure this young mother or the parents that help care for it will get hand outs for this child too.
> How can you say the child should be given up for adoption! Im sure you wouldnt be saying this if it was your child & you were in this situation! Im not agreeing with whats gone on here, but i cant see why the child should be removed from its mother if theres a good chance its going to be cared for properly.



Come on???? You can't be serious? Another kid dragged up by parents who take the money and neglect the child - yeah that's just what society needs. I stand by what I said. They aren't mature enough nor financially stable enough, to look after a child. Give the kid to adoptive parents - give the kid a chance at a normal life. Ten years down the track will be too late, let the baby have a chance at a normal happy life with a family who wants children, can support them and can provide decent role models.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Lesa said:


> Come on???? You can't be serious? Another kid dragged up by parents who take the money and neglect the child - yeah that's just what society needs. I stand by what I said. They aren't mature enough nor financially stable enough, to look after a child. Give the kid to adoptive parents - give the kid a chance at a normal life. Ten years down the track will be too late, let the baby have a chance at a normal happy life with a family who wants children, can support them and can provide decent role models.



lol....i am serious....how can you pass judgement on these people, youve never met any of them, how do you know the mother doesnt want the child, how do you know she isnt thinking.....im going to give this kid a better upbrining than i had....you dont know anything about them, but youve condemned them without even giving them a chance.......Normal life !pffft! this child has more chance of a normal life than the 2 that were taken away by social services and given to 2 gay men recently.

Im sorry but i think your wrong to condem without knowing anything about these people.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 16, 2009)

Lesa said:


> Come on???? You can't be serious? Another kid dragged up by parents who take the money and neglect the child - yeah that's just what society needs. I stand by what I said. They aren't mature enough nor financially stable enough, to look after a child. Give the kid to adoptive parents - give the kid a chance at a normal life. Ten years down the track will be too late, let the baby have a chance at a normal happy life with a family who wants children, can support them and can provide decent role models.


Did you see on news this morning a reporter asked the kid how he would cope financially and he said "what's financially".:shock:
Feel sorry for the baby


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 17, 2009)

LMAO.....i notice its the same people commenting on here as the arkansas mum thread......now i know the female APS lynch mob !!




..lol


----------

